
Norwegian Air CEO Says $69 Flights from U.S. To Europe Coming Soon - edward
http://www.nbcnews.com/business/travel/norwegian-air-ceo-says-69-flights-u-s-europe-coming-n439686
======
jmnicolas
According to Wikipedia you can have 200 people in a 737 MAX, at $69 each that
makes $13'800 for a one way fare.

I'm sure that $69 guaranties you that you always travel at 100% capacity but
once they pay the pilots, the flight attendants, kerosene and the cost of the
plane, I'm not sure they get a substantial profit.

~~~
altern8
Wouldn't they charge more and more as seats get booked?

~~~
philtar
What if it's the other way around? The $69 seats are only available if there
are still some seats remaining 4 hours to take off?

